# Active Tuning Luxury Grill



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

Hey all. I just received my Luxury Grill this afternoon. Black powdercoated. Looks great. I will be installing it this weekend after I give my car a good washing. I will be posting pics after it's installed for all to see.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Pics?


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)




----------

